# A good Day



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Sunday 4/13/14

first and hour+ of skating at WF park, no one but me and a few scooterers










then late afternoon around 3 i went up to Big Mtn. high for the day was in the low 40's so i figured i'd let it soften up in the sunny afternoon, and i figured right

WF Lake and Flathead Valley









fired up animal









looking down Moose run on my way up









NBC chute from Moose. imagine a 35* super Mega halfpipe with a few trees and rocks









Glacier NP









Oh Canadia


















my run, North Bowl, sun had hit it all afternoon, so it was superfun powdery corny slushy softness, awesome fast and carvable. 







had about 1/8" of fresh redwax on there and i was haulin A, frictionless all the way down back to my truck


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, nice! Overlap in seasons is always fun.

That's quite a skate park and the snow...still so much snow! Beautiful views.

Haha, loved the dog pics. Esp his thoughts on Canadia :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh we still have something like 170" on top, i think it's good to go for a month or more still

i was documenting Milo's decreasing enthusiasm in general LMAO. he made it to the top at least, i was stoked for that. he has made me stop 3/4 of the way up several times before. i think my route up this time was better for him: it went mellow, steep, mellow, steep, so he got good breaks


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice! We were at Fernie all weekend, but it was just below freezing, and only parts of the lower mountain were slushy. Otherwise it was frozen chunk crete!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if it hadn't softened up for me like it did so well it would have been the ultimate deathcookie frozen chop. instead all these insane nasty chunks were there, but they would just shatter into corn 

also...i get to my truck and up pulls a USFS pickup, K-9 unit. someone i passed had called into them that i had milo w no leash, and it turns out they had been watching my whole summiting and run down thru a spotting scope from the parking! talked my way out of a $150 ticket, which took about 20 long minutes.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> if it hadn't softened up for me like it did so well it would have been the ultimate deathcookie frozen chop. instead all these insane nasty chunks were there, but they would just shatter into corn
> 
> also...i get to my truck and up pulls a USFS pickup, K-9 unit. someone i passed had called into them that i had milo w no leash, and it turns out they had been watching my whole summiting and run down thru a spotting scope from the parking! talked my way out of a $150 ticket, which took about 20 long minutes.



This answers Slyder's question about what trolls do when they're not on the internet. So lame.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Reading your post, and the fact that your dog stopped _you_ on sevetal ascents? I feel safe in presuming your animal is well enough behaved to be under your control even off a leash and not likely to be bolting after and/or harassing wildlife or whatever. 

I understand the need for the rule as I have seen dipshits letting their animals run wild in the bush. But diming you to NFS cops? Yeah, sounds like a troll's day off the interwebz move to me. 

I save my douchebag narc moves for ppl who I witness _actually_ causing a problem. ...I've been reported as a poacher before by ppl who saw me carrying my tripod n camera rig in the bush. Guess they thought it was a big gun over my shoulder or sum shit. Had park rangers waiting for me at the trailhead. Yhey were having poaching problems at the time too so,..?

I have mixed feelings on the issue only because I've seen so many clueless & irresponsible people everywhere, even in wilderness. :dunno:

At least you had fun _and_ talked yourself out of the ticket! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You had to deal with scooterers that right there ruins the day.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

can't let those scooter bother you a'tall, even if you kick em out of the park more replacements just show up

looks like doge is a Shino Ibu, which is the most common guess i get from ppl, then i tell em he's just a pughiuha+ something, anyway


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Good to know that the USFS guys cant unlock gates to roads that have been free of snow for a month but they have to time to perv on you with binocs for hours. Probably took pics of your pecker while you were peeing.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast Cass. Bummer about the FS guys giving you a hard time though.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> someone i passed had called into them that i had milo w no leash.


In fucking White Fish??? Is there some pretentious clan of richies that watch for that?


----------

